# Will Beretta .40 S&W magazines work with my 9mm 92sf?



## SJCAL (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post. I ordered two 9mm 10-round mags for my 92SF and Beretta sent me two .40 S&W mags instead. I called Beretta and the rep said that 9mm ammo would load and feed just fine with the .40s, as "...the lips and followers are so close in size."

Does anyone else have knowledge regarding this? I am, by the way, returning the mags -- but wanted to find out if what the rep said is true.

Thank you!


----------

